# Northeast Ohio Dog Trainer



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I recently received a 14 month old black lab from someone who was looking to get rid of it. The dog apparently comes from a good background as far as parents go, I am getting the paperwork sent to me. It is a great looking dog, and want to begin training it to hopefully hunt for the next waterfowl season.

My question is, does anyone know of a dog trainer in the NE Ohio area that I can talk to about this dog.

I am somewhat familiar with training dogs, but do not know everything and would like to get some professional help.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://smokerisekennel.com/index.html


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Not sure how far you want to go but you could try Hi-Point in Alliance.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Treasure Lake Chesapeakes 
Kathy Heintel lives in Chagrin Falls Area
http://www.heintel.net/tlc/index.html


----------



## PacoChico (May 22, 2008)

I 2nd Kathy Heintel!! Great track record in hunt tests.

She trained with Bob Reckart before his auto accident. Not sure if Bob is back training or not.

Also, if you don't mind traveling a short distance to New Albany, OH, Meglyn Retrievers is the place to definitely go. Great track record and very knowledgeable. www.meglynretrievers.com

Would not use Hi-Point as Chris mostly trains pointing dogs. I am sure he has trained labs, but would want to use someone that "specializes" in the retriever breeds.

Same with Smoke Rise Kennel. From the looks of their website, it looks like they train mostly pointing dogs.


----------

